# not so mr lover lover



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

anyone else got a buck whose not so casanova?! :lol:

my chin buck charlie is such a dufas, i think he needs some advice from sarahs randy black tans  as i'm working at my computer tonight all i can hear is annoyed girls squeaking and can see charlie running about like a big dork with his fumbling mouse hands looking worried. he has been SO kicked out of the nest box.

:roll:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

couldnt resist a few pics

heres charlie sprucing up for the ladies:









here he is getting so denied (i think this is captured mid-b*tch-slap)









and giving up and sleeping on the roof (with angry peeping eyes from inside the house)


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: Poor ol' Charlie, Relegated to the roof!!

I have to admit my origional buck was a bit like this for ages before he got into the groove! I thought he either wasnt working or batted for the other side. He got there in the end though :roll:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Excellent pix! Love the bit** slap one! I've got a young cham buck who got his first girls about a month ago, and proceeded to try and beat them all up, but only being a baby, got beaten up himself.... that was funny to watch as well. (He got it right in the end though!)

I find it's better to clean out the buck no more than a day before introducing girls - if the territory is neutral the girls take over quickly, whereas if the buck has had time to wee everywhere first, he's on safer ground.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Keeping them with their mothers in particular but family in general for to long also makes them mummys boys.Where as moving them into a box of mixed bucks for a few weeks when young turns them macho.A punch up makes men of them.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes! I've found that too - and they look better as well i reckon, more muscular. it makes it easier to pick out the better mice.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

wahey!!

charlie has provided me with much entertainment whilst i've been working at my laptop here is the closest he's got, silly boy, hard to believe hes already sired a litter!! and was away from mum early as poss i believe, and lived with some other fellas before it all got a bit fight club - perhaps it sorted the men from the boys but he's such a boy! and he's so big he just looks silly getting his ass whopped by girls! :lol:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

oh this is distracting me too much 




























ahh


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

omgods, the last one, I could honestly just eat him...


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

He is soo cute!!!

I love the sleeping pictures 

I have a grey little boy who just has no interest in the girls lol he has spent the last 3 months with them and no babbies lol I think he just likes the company as when I put him with my new satin male he just made good friends with him lol no fighting at all, not even when I put them both in with the girls. Both boys sleep in one side of the bed and the girls in the other lol. 
My new male is interested in the girls but hasnt got a clue and keeps trying it on from side on lol. 
No sucsess yet on the babies front lol Just content friendly mice lol


----------

